# Announcing The 2013 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards (ENnies) Nominations



## JediSoth

Congratulations to all the nominees! We look forward to seeing you at Gen Con!


----------



## Nylanfs

Yea PCGen! Also it's a little weird not seeing Herolab in any of the categories.


----------



## Hooper

Thanks to all those who voted and allowed me to be a part of the judging experience this year. It really is astounding some of the care that is put into each of the products submitted. I look forward to seeing how it all ends up.


----------



## mach1.9pants

Oh I'll have to check out Night's Black Agents as it fell off my radar. Otherwise AS&SoH for best product IMO, what an awesome box set!


----------



## Vincent Florio

Wow... Mazes & Perils... amazing.. I am shocked.


----------



## Mark CMG

Congrats to all the nominees!


----------



## Piratecat

mach1.9pants said:


> Oh I'll have to check out Night's Black Agents as it fell off my radar.



If you want to see how gameplay runs, there's a one-encounter PbP demo that I ran on ENW. It's fun and fast to read, and does a good job of showing how the game works. You can also find the (Hypersmurf-designed, Piratecat-written) character sheets with personalities here.


----------



## Nelyhann

It is such an honor to be nominated three times for Sahdows of Esteren! Thank you so much 
We will come from France to GenCon again this year so can(t wait to meet you all!
And congrats to all the others great game, it will be hard for us !!!
Cheers from France,
Nel


----------



## DLIMedia

Holy crap!!! I'm flattered to be nominated for "A Night in Seyvoth Manor"... And frankly I'm kinda stunned at being what appears to be the only D&D 4th Edition product nominated this year.

Now let's see if I can find a way to actually _attend _GenCon...


----------



## PaulofCthulhu

So people can assess as to whether they think _The Express Diaries_ is worth voting for, it's available for free today for Amazon Kindle.


----------



## ghul

I'm flattered and honored to see my game, _Astonishing Swordsmen & Sorcerers of Hyperborea_, nominated for *three ENnies*! This is fantastic. 

Anyone can order it *direct from my web site* for $50 + shipping, or you can *opt for the $10 PDF at RPGNow*. 

OT -- Piratecat, long time no see! I remember running _Castle Zagyg_ at your Boston game day back in 2007 or so. 

Cheers,
Jeff T


----------



## Kynn

I'm really flattered at *Wandering Monsters High School* being nominated! I didn't think that would happen.

If anyone wants to learn about the game, until the end of the month I am running an exclusive $1 special price for the PDF.

--Caoimhe


----------



## DM Howard

I thought there was a Best Publisher category, or am I just crazy?


----------



## JediSoth

Dndungeoneer said:


> I thought there was a Best Publisher category, or am I just crazy?




Yes, Fans' Favorite Publisher. We're still accepting nominations for that category through tomorrow.


----------



## Mikaela Barree

Wow, thanks so much for the nomination for Phantasm (2010)! As a small company, we're really honored!


----------



## Hishen

thanks for nominies......


----------

